# Modem Not Sending Signal



## mtariq1225 (Jan 29, 2014)

My motorola sb5101 modem's signal light is blinking and there is no online light. when i troubleshoot it says there is a problem with the dns and that it might be unavailable. i would really appreciate if anyone can help me through this problem. Thanks.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

what do you mean by signal light

user manual here
https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&r...QIvpooCg-2leG_849ibgqzg&bvm=bv.60157871,d.ZGU

a there is no online light - looks like its scanning for a connection to the cable company

have you called the ISP to see if there is an issue with your cable service


----------



## mtariq1225 (Jan 29, 2014)

I meant my send light is blinking meaning it can't send a signal


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

all points at the cable or ISP issue

Make sure the cable is connected correctly 
maybe worth disconnecting 
switching modem off for 30 minutes

reconnect cable

reconnect modem

see if it now can connect - if not - call the ISP 

do you have other cable services at all ?
if so are they working ?


----------



## mtariq1225 (Jan 29, 2014)

I already tried it a couple of times actually it says the DNS might be unavailable whenever I troubleshoot the problem


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

i think its an issue with the cable / ISP or the modem itself - maybe a configuration issue 

have you discussed with the ISP cable provider ?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

What Wayne said! If the Receive is OK but the Send blinking it could be one of your cables or connections or an ISP problem. Have you disconnected and reconnected all of your coax connections between the modem and the ISP's cable? Also check the ground wire and connection.


----------



## mtariq1225 (Jan 29, 2014)

What's ISP?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

ISP = Internet Service provider , the company that provides you with the cable service and broadband into your home, i also refereed to as your cable service


----------



## mtariq1225 (Jan 29, 2014)

The modem is from Motorola but it has a comcast logo on it so should I call comcast?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

who do you get a bill from each month to have broadband - call them , I suspect it is comcast - but it will be whoever you are paying the bill to.
for cable service for broadband , my also include TV


----------



## mtariq1225 (Jan 29, 2014)

Alright, thanks


----------

